# Augmentation de la rémunération



## Manray (1 Août 2022)

si au bout de 4 mois ancienneté il parait ou pas excessif de proposer aux PE par avenant d' augmenter le tx horaire et l indemnité entretien : passer de 5 euros brut a 6 euros brut et de 4 euros brut a 5 euros brut en étant sur Paris ? Qu en pensez-vous?


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

pour moi, c'est abuser d'augmenter d'autant, en ayant un contrat qui vient de commencer, tu risques de perdre la confiance des PE, je n'augmente pas mes tarifs en cours de route, sauf si l PE demande une baisse des heures.
Tu demandes 20% d'augmetation, c'est énorme, et ne dépassera tu pas le plafond CAF?


----------



## eden (1 Août 2022)

Idem c'est excessif pour moi. Je prévois toujours un taux correct dès le début du contrat jusqu'à la rentrée à l'école comme ça je n'ai pas besoin de demander une augmentation en cours de contrat. De plus, vous venez à peine de commencer.


----------



## isa19 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 oui c'est abusé me semble t'il perso j'ai dans mes contrats une clause qui stipule une augmentation du taux horaire de tant  à  chaque date anniversaire du contrat et une nouvelle mensu est calculée. Les PE savent où ils mettent les pieds tout est carré et accepté dans le contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

C'est un peu ballot de n'y penser que maintenant ! vous avez eu le contrat à 5 euros brut mais l'auriez vous eu à 6 euros ? c'est moins sûr ... perso la hausse est énorme et je serais PE je pense que je refuserais !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Je trouve aussi ça abusé au bout de 4 mois, même si c'était plus infime. Le PE peut avoir l'impression d'être piégé.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Attention ⚠ 

Seul le taux horaire est en brut 
Les indemnités sont toujours calculées en net car il n'y a pas de cotisations salariales dessus


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Pour les indemnités d'entretien c'est à négocier 
À savoir que les IE augmentent au 1er août 
On arrive à un minima de 3,95€ pour 10 heures 

Vous faites combien d'heures par jour ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Vous pouvez expliquer aux parents que depuis la signature du contrat il y a eu 2 augmentations successives 

Une première au 1er mai et une autre au 1er aout et qu'avec 4,00€  vous ne parvenez pas à combler vos frais engagés et que vous voudriez augmenter de 0,50€ vos indemnités 
Ca me paraît plus juste que 1,00€ d'augmentation 

Et les parents ne peuvent ignorés que les charges ont fortement augmenté depuis le début de l'année 

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien comme on dit 

Après libre à eux d'accepter ou de refuser


----------



## Manray (1 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses .
Je ne travaille pas le mercredi et je fais 9h/jr,et pour l'aide de la CAF je serai juste en dessous du plafond à ne pas dépasser.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Pour 9 heures d'accueil à partir du 1er août on est à 3,55€ ninimum pour les IE 

Après si vous passer à 4,50€  ça ne fait que 0,50€ de plus par jour
Sur une moyenne de 20 jours par mois ça représente 10€ de plus


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Août 2022)

@assmatzam 
non  par définition un montant brut est un montant non soumis à cotisations.
Un montant net est un montant sur le quel sont prélevé des cotisations
Donc les indemnités sont bien en  brut et qui plus est ne sont pas un élément de salaire.
Rien n'interdit de cumuler du Brut avec du Net le cumul se faisant à l'issu du prélèvement des cotisations


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Une indemnitée d'entretien et de repas n'a pas caractère de salaire et n'est pas soumise à cotisation on est bien d'accord 
Mais son montant est exprimé en Net et non en brut 

Seul les éléments soumis à cotisations salariales et patronales sont exprimés en brut 

Un élément de la rémunération non soumis à prélèvement sociaux n'a aucune raison d'être en brut 

D'ailleurs le minimum légal garanti qui sert de base de calcul pour déterminer les IE ne s'exprime pas en brut ???? 

Corrige moi si je me trompe


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Manray (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour,les PE ne sont pas d accord. Aussi, je voulais savoir qu 'elle est la tranche pratiquée sur Paris (pour 4 mois ancienneté) au niveau taux horaire en brut et indemnité de traitement pour que je me situe déjà ...


----------



## liline17 (2 Août 2022)

je les comprends, c'est une très grosse augmentation, j'ai changé de région 2 fois, et comme toi, pas facile de connaitre les prix pratiqués, j'étais en dessous du tarif en arrivant en Vendée, j'attends de nouveaux contrats pour augmenter, sinon, ce ne serai pas respecter ce sur quoi je me suis engagée


----------



## chantal01 (5 Août 2022)

bonjour, comme les autres je pense qu'au bout de 4 mois une aussi grosse augmentation c'est un peu abusé, après vous pouvez présenter l'avenant mais les parents sont en droit de refuser, s'ils refusent soit le contrat continue soit vous devrez démissionner, 
perso j'ai toujours augmenté de 2% à date anniversaire, je n'ai jamais eu de refus. bonne journée


----------



## Ritaz (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en région parisienne et moi je fais 4€ entretien et 5€ bientôt 50 pour septembre prochain. Ce sont les tarifs dans mon secteur 78, bonne journée. Rita.


----------

